# Home security video camera to cloud



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Well my neighbours house got broken into, and I was thinking of getting some cameras.
I'd like to stream to cloud (so if they break in, they can't steal the hard drive)

Anyone know of affordable options for this?


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

A bit more info would help,

- how many cameras?
- price?
- quality (camera resolution) ?
- wired or wireless?

They do sell complete systems, one was just on sale at Costco a bit ago but I'm not sure if those can backup over the internet.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

If it's wireless couldn't you just hide the hard drive somewhere the thieves are unlikely to look?

Something like this: http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...rveillance-system-uds655-uds655/10261798.aspx


----------



## Electric (Jul 19, 2013)

I am doing the same thing, with Hikvision cameras and a NAS (UnRAID). The NAS weighs about 100 lb, easy (it is a 24 drive rack mount unit). If they want to hump that up the stairs into their truck, they DESERVE to have my stuff and get away clean.

I'm not certain the Hikvision cameras have local storage on an SD card, but if they are like Axis cameras, they do. So if they steal your NAS, you still have the video on the SD cards.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Didn't some starlet have her embarrassing photos hacked from Cloud storage last year?


----------



## protomok (Jul 9, 2012)

The solution really depends on your requirements and how tech saavy / interested you are in configuring the system. Here's a couple ideas:

*Option 1 - Minimal Work => Dropcam*
Dropcam is super easy to set up, minimal configuration and designed for cloud usage. Plus they're using an awesome Aptina CMOS image sensor (i.e. great image quality)...for a price of course 

Or just pay Rogers or someone who will do all the work, not sure good these systems are though.

*Option 2 - Medium amount of work - sub $300 canned system*
The Uniden system mentioned above for example (datasheet link here) although I noticed certain limitations such as:
-> max resolution of 320x240 - 640x480 depending on # of cameras
-> limited recording space since the cameras are just recording to an SD card

*Option 3 - More work, but more flexible - NAS*
You could consider picking up a NAS system, Synology has a pretty good surveillance solution for example. You then buy a couple IP cameras of your choosing and you can configure the system however you want. Synology's mobile and remote access solutions are pretty good too. We were overseas recently and were able to access the video streams from our cameras quite easily from our phones via our Synology NAS.


----------

